# nationality...



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 4, 2005)

pick as many as you are!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 21, 2006)

Australian of Hungarian/Jewish descent. Susannah


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 21, 2006)

ok, please note that asking one's nationality means asking them their country of citizenship...not their ethnicity..... and as for the real definition of race, we are technically all human... 

so the question should actually read: "what is your ethnicity"

::exeunt:::bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 21, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> ok, please note that asking one's nationality means asking them their country of citizenship...not their ethnicity..... and as for the real definition of race, we are technically all human...
> 
> so the question should actually read: "what is your ethnicity"
> 
> ::exeunt:::bow:



You've read my mind. Thank you.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 21, 2006)

Strange, I opened this post and it told me I'd already voted. Looks like it also picked the right answer. It's the psychic poll! That is weird though.


----------



## djewell (Apr 21, 2006)

I put Eastern European/middle eastern.

Why? because i'm jewish.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 21, 2006)

hecka mixed.


----------



## StoneFemme (Apr 21, 2006)

Irish(5/16)
Russian Jew (1/4)
Lithuanian(1/8) 
Slovak(1/8)
German(1/16) 
French(1/16) 
Native American(1/16)

AKA American Mutt


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 21, 2006)

Interpreting the question as race rather than nationality, then I am anglo-saxon Western European.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

Another American Mutt here, as far as ethnic background. I don't know the percentages/fractions, but it's quite a list:

German (This I know to be 50%)
English
French
Dutch
Hungarian
Czech
Luxumburg
Algonquin (Native American)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 21, 2006)

Not a bad idea for a post... It shows how size acceptance is seen across all walks of earth..

I (Jon B. ) am Puerto Rican, Black, and Native American. I've made up my little names (Afrocinian, Blendarican  ), but I won't touch on that.

Here's the tat on my left arm again... 

View attachment Picture 005.jpg


----------



## FitChick (Apr 21, 2006)

I wasn't sure how to vote....my father was a Russian Jew (Ashkenazi) and my mother is a Jew of Spanish and Italian ancestry (Sephardi.)


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 21, 2006)

Mother born in England .....father's family... Canadian a long way back.
So I am going with Canadian!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 21, 2006)

On Dad's side :Welsh, English( I think). and Cherokee

On Mom's side: Adopted-Italian and Irish/Italian
Biologically-Transylvanian( no kidding)


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 21, 2006)

Half Sicilian. (Dad) Other half English, Alsace Lorraine, Dutch, and Native American.(Mom) Usually mistaken for Irish, or part Irish, due to coloring and features. No one ever believes I am mostly Sicilian!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2006)

My mom's side of the family is all German...on my dad's side, German from his mother, and the only part known for sure on his father's side is that his grandmother was Cherokee indian.


----------



## Jane (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm American.

Ethnically, genetically, whatever, I'm the one of the usual melting pot blends of America....Irish, Italian, French, English, Native American.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 21, 2006)

I am ethnically 100% Swiss, going back many hundreds of years.


----------



## Tina (Apr 21, 2006)

Mother: Danish, German and French, respectively (my grandmother came over with her mother from Denmark).

Father: Italian (his parents came over from Italy).


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm Irish, German, and Italian. I guess you can call it a Jersey mix Or All American Mix .


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Strange, I opened this post and it told me I'd already voted. Looks like it also picked the right answer. It's the psychic poll! That is weird though.



Somebody voted for me too, and got it wrong. *shrugs*


----------



## dragorat (Apr 21, 2006)

As I tell folks,Irish/Cherokee/Hungarian with a smidge of Jewish.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 21, 2006)

100% Dutch on both sides. I'm the first one born in the US. My Dad's family can be traced by to the 900s (not a typo), and my Mom's family...does not include a professional geneologist.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm all of the above! 

(In my heart...)


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 21, 2006)

Both my Parents are British, and theirs and throw in a few scots and occasionaly an Irish, and we are all set.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> and as for the real definition of race, we are technically all human...



Humans are a species, not a race. We're _Homo sapiens_. Or _Homo sapiens sapiens_ if you want to get into sub-species. But I digress...

I'm all Western European, as far as I know.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 22, 2006)

I am really boring I am afraid, I am Scottish with a wee bit of scot and an extra portion of jock


----------



## William (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey 

I am a American!!!!

William


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 22, 2006)

waitingforsuperman said:


> pick as many as you are!



I am mostly Scottish - with a little french and Italian. Guy is Italian - with a little English and Scottish.

So...we are both western European/white.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 22, 2006)

full 50% Polish with a 25% German and some Irish and Welsh in there!


----------



## seavixen (Apr 22, 2006)

- 50% Portuguese
- 50% mutt (English, German, Dutch, Irish, Scottish, Cherokee)


----------



## djewell (Apr 23, 2006)

Every time i get into a race discussion with a white goy they always say: 

"and a little bit of cherokee"

what's with that?


----------



## Shosh (Apr 23, 2006)

I am an Australian national hence my response regarding nationality. I am also a jew and a jokester! Love comedy. Susannah


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

I am an American mutt. Western European (English, Irish, German) and I have some American Indian in me as well. Blackfoot and Lakota.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

As for me ?¿?¿?

Irish, French, English ...I don't know what else ?¿?¿?


----------



## FitChick (Apr 23, 2006)

djewell said:


> Every time i get into a race discussion with a white goy they always say:
> 
> "and a little bit of cherokee"
> 
> what's with that?




I am pretty certain why that is, but the answer is controversial. In view of the eggshell walking I've had to do on this forum as of late, I'll PM you with my reply.


----------



## loves2laugh (Apr 23, 2006)

American white goy with german from my father and norwegian on my mom's side


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 23, 2006)

I would have to pick two categories. My father was 100% Lithuanian, which is Eastern Euope. My other was mostly Irish and Scottish, which is Western Europe.

So I guess that by striking an average geographically, that makes me Danish.....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Ladyrose is an American Duke's Mixture.....* 
I am German/Czchecloslevokian/Dutch/Ojibwa Indian and Scottish!
* Now match that combo why don'tchya!? *


----------



## Orso (Apr 23, 2006)

14/15ths Italian and 1/16th Swiss (meaning that one of my great-great-grandmothers was Swiss), Italian citizen and living in Italy


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm pretty much a total WASP -- at least in terms of my ethnicity and how I was raised (no longer Protestant). I'm English, Dutch and German in fairly equal measure. And, my ancestor on my dad's side came over on the Mayflower so by rights I could be a DAR (Daughter of the American Revolution), and his family was one of the settling families of the town I grew up in in NY. My mom's family didn't come over from England (Sheffield area) until the turn of the last century.


----------



## AlbRanger (Apr 23, 2006)

Ethnically Anglo-Saxon, British Nationality, Nomadic spirit


----------



## sicninja911 (Apr 27, 2006)

100% american born butter pecan rican! yo soy boriqua! i just don't speak spanish. i speak spanglish!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm really disturbed by the fact that I DID NOT vote in this thing and yet my name is represented here.


----------



## Jane (Apr 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm really disturbed by the fact that I DID NOT vote in this thing and yet my name is represented here.


Lilly, I don't know how that was done (heck I didn't know how to find the names until right now) but note FL is all things to all people. ROFL


----------



## Dibaby35 (Apr 27, 2006)

djewell said:


> Every time i get into a race discussion with a white goy they always say:
> 
> "and a little bit of cherokee"
> 
> what's with that?



Funny that you bring this up I was thinking the same thing. In the NA circles though it's sort of a joke. Kind of goes along with the whole...my great great grandma was a cherokee princess. I never thought much about it until I started dating a native american and was sort of thrown into the culture and I heard people talking about it. I think its a combination of reasons why this is happening. First of all...alot of native americans tried to hide their ethnicity and changed their names and did all sort of things that the real records were lost through time. So what happens is that stories are just passed down and sometimes the stories are correct and sometimes not. Anyways alot of people who claim to be native american cannot track exactly where that blood comes from. I mean there's no proof and they really don't know how much (which is so vitally important actually). So it leaves alot of "a little bit of cherokee" all over the place. Also it seems to be trendy to call yourself native american as of late. Sort of started at the same time that people started hanging those native american decorations from their rear view mirror. I'm not trying to say anyone is or isn't native american. Please don't flame me for trying to explain why things happen. I'm so hesitant to post anything controversial on these boards. <3


----------



## djewell (Apr 27, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> I'm so hesitant to post anything controversial on these boards. <3



ha! if that post was controversial people need to tone it down.


----------



## noob (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm an American, my dad's white (Scottish, Irish, maybe British as well), and my mom's Korean :bow:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 27, 2006)

Sweet. Fatlane is EVERYTHING. 

AND "other."

What _is_ this? Some sort of _Ukrainian_ election?! I cry fraud! FRAUD!


----------



## HassanChop (Apr 27, 2006)

French on dad's side, French-Canadian on mom's...


----------



## Suzy (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm Polish and, yep, wait for it, Cherokee. But, I have better track/records than most and still have family living in res.


----------

